# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous Vehicle Computing Consortium Inc., Alamo, California, USA

## Airicist

avcconsortium.org

facebook.com/avcconsortium

twitter.com/avcconsortium

linkedin.com/company/avc-consortium

President - Armando Pereira

----------

